# Pro Archery Tournaments on the Tube



## erdman41 (May 6, 2009)

Yup


----------



## howellhandmade (Jan 8, 2014)

Only time I've EVER seen target archery on TV was during the summer Olympics, or the ESPN Outdoor Games, and it's been a couple of years since I've seen those, whether they stopped or I just missed them.


----------



## rodshoyt (Nov 28, 2013)

check out youtube I watched live feeds of vegas and of nimes france this year.. just do a scearch on youtube world archery shoot..


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

I can watch youtube videos on my smart TV.


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

BowJunky on youtube has many many videos. ASA, IBO, NFAA, etc. WorldArcheryTV also


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

I use my 60" TV as my computer monitor, 1080p YouTube videos look great... 720p isn't bad either


----------



## dottrz (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks for the input. I'll be checking these out! Especially how I can use MY big screen for you tube.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

dottrz said:


> Thanks for the input. I'll be checking these out! Especially how I can use MY big screen for you tube.


Just hook up your tablet (or laptop) to the HDMI input on your TV and stream the You Tube vids through the tablet to the TV... instant big screen archery!!


----------



## rossi9s (Sep 25, 2005)

check out the pro series from europe as well
http://europroarchery.com/cgi-bin/htmlos.cgi/main14.htm

drop down to ; "watch event coverage "
Field shoots...with sick layouts
cheers


----------

